# Strikeforce: Hiroko Yamanaka vs Germaine De Randamie



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Mike Beltran and the greatest mustache in the history of the world is our referee. Wide stance for De Randamie to open, and Yamanaka jabs. De Randamie keeps the center. And out of nowhere, the greatest line in the history of the sport is yelled out by a fan toward Beltran: "That is ONE SWEET MUSTACHE!" The crowd erupts in laughter. But the fight continues. Nice right hand from De Randamie. Then she just misses another that had very bad intentions. Yamanaka bouncing on her feet, but isn't doing much. De Randamie lands another nice right that backs Yamanaka up. Yamanaka looks for a short little Superman punch, but it's not there. Good right hand from De Randamie again. Then a counter left is on the mark. They get inside and trade, then tie up with Yamanaka pushing De Randamie to the wall. It's a bit of a stalemate here as Beltran and his mustache look on separately. He tells them to get to work. Crowd starting to boo the inactivity, and Beltran claps his hands for action. Finally, he's fed up and with 20 seconds to go he breaks them. De Randamie just misses a high kick, then another as the round closes. MMAjunkie.com sees the frame 10-9 for De Randamie.
> 
> Round 2 - The bell in Round No. 2. Yamanaka is bouncing loosely, but not landing much in the way of offense. De Randamie again looking for that home-run shot. Nice right from De Randamie. Yamanaka tries to get inside, but she doesn't find much. She ties De Randamie up and they jockey for position on the fence. Again they stay clinched for a long time with very little happening, and finally Beltran splits them apart. De Randamie again just misses a big looping right hand. Then she lands one on a counter. De Randamie lands another right, then a bigger one right before the round ends. MMAjunkie.com gives another one to De Randamie, 10-9.
> 
> Round 3 - De Randamie swinging away early. Outside leg kick from Yamanaka. Then another right hand from De Randamie. Her right hand has been on the money and it seems just a matter of time before it's one too many for Yamanaka. Yamanaka brings some heat, though. We get a short break for a low blow from Yamanaka, but then they start swinging for the fences. Yamanaka ties things up and clinches along the cage. Beltran urging them repeatedly to work out of it, and they do – back to the middle. Yamanaka is slugging, but De Randamie is landing. More right hands. Then a body kick as a counter. Left jab from De Randamie is followed by a right that just misses the mark. Good kick from De Randamie. The crowd wants to see a finish. But it's not going to get one – even though De Randamie lands a kick to the face just before the horn. MMAjunkie.com sees the round 10-9 for De Randamie and the fight for her 30-27. Germaine De Randamie def. Hiroko Yamanaka via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27).


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30223/strikeforce-rousey-vs-kaufman-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------

